
Everyone Has a Wealth Number. What’s Yours? - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-30/everyone-has-a-wealth-number-what-s-yours
======
MR4D
Interesting idea. At our firm we talk in commas (e.g. “that’s a 3-comma
person”)

But their bottom end of the scale is woefully wrong. The difference between
zero dollars, and negative 100,000 dollars (such as some homeowners in 2009)
is immense. To crowd them all as “-2” is, well, a bad fudge. Bloomberg should
and can do better than this.

------
ryacko
If goodwill could be valued as an asset, it would far outnumber actual
exchangeable assets.

------
smacktoward
Congrats to Bloomberg on discovering Worthington's Law:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6WEo9Ix_7Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6WEo9Ix_7Q)

------
JohnFen
I'm a man, not a number.

